# universal-blue vim color scheme



## graudeejs (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello all and everyone 

Today I toned my vim color scheme, renamed it and uploaded to vim.org.

This scheme is designed to work well in gvim, virtual terminal and FreeBSD console (not sure how well it works in linux console, but I suppose it should be ok)

As name spells it's blue 

Screenshot comparing gvim to vim in urxvt:




As you can see gvim has brighter background, thats intentionally because i use urxvt with 16 colors with dark background, so I needed compromise

here are more info about my urxvtc colors

```
URxvt.color0:  #000000 
      URxvt.color8:  #909090 
      URxvt.color1:  #800000 
      URxvt.color9:  #FF0000 
      URxvt.color2:  #00800a 
      URxvt.color10: #00FF00 
      URxvt.color3:  #808000 
      URxvt.color11: #FFFF00 
      URxvt.color4:  #000040 
      URxvt.color12: #5050FF 
      URxvt.color5:  #800080 
      URxvt.color13: #FF00FF 
      URxvt.color6:  #008080 
      URxvt.color14: #00FFFF 
      URxvt.color7:  #909090 
      URxvt.color15: #FFFFFF 
      URxvt.background:       #000000 
      URxvt.foreground:       #FFFFFF 
      URxvt.underlineColor:   #5070ff 
      URxvt.cursorColor:      #ffffff
```
Also I set *LSCOLORS=DxGxGxCxBxexcxbxbxFxFb* (for colorful ls, for most comfort)

So you can get this scheme from http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=3674 and try out


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 28, 2011)

I've uploaded improved version


----------

